# MD, CPC looking for a remote coding position



## doctor1979 (Nov 13, 2012)

......................................................................


----------



## cyndidpatterson (Nov 13, 2012)

I just got my exam results!! I passed the CPC exam, so I am now a CPC-A...now all I need is a job in the Lexington/Columbia South Carolina area!!! I am attaching my resume...any help would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks in advance!

Cyndi Patterson, CPC-A


----------



## kryan620 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Looking for Coding Position*

I am a CPC-A. I have been coding for a few months, however the position is temporary. 

Thank you, Killeen Ryan


----------



## bhunsinger (Nov 28, 2012)

*Remote Opportunity*



doctor1979 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a FT/PT remote coding position.
> 
> Thanks



HI, please let me know if you are still looking for a position!  You can email me acarmichael@itiselect.com.

Thanks.

Amy Carmichael


----------



## doctor1979 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes , Amy email sent to you.


----------

